# Breed Survey



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is where something like this should go or not, so forgive me and feel free to move it to where it needs to be. I've been reading about these very good looking dogs having been breed surveyed and I was wondering how American owners go about having that done? What does it consist of and what's the purpose?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

SV Breed Survey | Fred Lanting
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Survey Regulations
SV Style Breed Survey in America


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The breed survey is in effect the SV (German) equivalent of the AKC breed ring (this will start a heated discussion). So in addition there are also many many many more requirements in order to even be able to get your dog breed surveyed. They need to be a certain age, have certain health certifications, and have at least some working titles. During the survey the dog's temperament is also tested along with comparing its conformation to the standard.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only one component of the breed survey is anywhere near to being the same as the AKC breed ring and that is the dogs are gaited and stacked for evaluation of structure. That's about where it ends. 

Getting dogs breed surveyed in the USA is a bit more difficult than in Germany because of the size of our country and fewer surveys are offered. A dog must have a conformation rating of at least G (good), the hips/elbows must be certified, they must have either an IPO/SchH1 with a protection score of at least 80 (at least for a survey with USCA) or an HGH (herding) title, and have passed the AD. The survey must be done under a Körmeister and not a regular working or conformation judge (though most conformation judges are also survey masters). 

For the survey the dog is measured (height, chest depth and circumference) and weighed. A very detailed evaluation of the structure and movement is taken (and later written down and given to the owner along with recommendations for improvement or, if the dog is exceptional in some area, what the dog can be used for in improving other dogs), the pedigree is evaluated (with breeding recommendations given), gun sureness is tested plus there is a "performance" test. The performance test involves, when done correctly, the dog handler team heeling towards a blind, an attack on the dog/handler out of the blind with a drive and stick hits, an out and guard, heeling down field (though the dog can be on leash), a courage test (long bite), catch and drive, out and guard. The dog is evaluated for their ability to withstand pressure and stress (used to be hardness, courage and fighting drive) and if they out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

martemchik said:


> The breed survey is in effect the SV (German) equivalent of the AKC breed ring (this will start a heated discussion).


Not really, they are actually looking at the dog's pedigree and will sometimes even tell you which dogs/lines of dogs to breed to and which to avoid, which traits it appears your dog might help pass on, etc whereas in the AKC they are judging only the dog they see (theoretically) and I don't think they can ask the name of the dog let alone pedigree, titles, etc. It is a BREED survey, not a conformation evaluation like an AKC show. I do not think AKC has anything remotely comparable. For a breed survey you must already *have* a conformation rating. This is not a heated discussion because there's not a whole lot to discuss. If you've done both you know they are not the same and neither is intended to be comparable or substitute for the other.


----------

